# Ich kann keinem Teamspeak 3 Server mehr joinen



## Betagurke (2. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

seid gerade eben hab ich das Problem dass ich auf keinen TS3-Server mehr kommen. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum. 

Ich verwende Windows 7 64Bit und Teamspeak 3 (neuste Version). 
Die IP sowie Port und und ggf. Passwort ist alles korrekt. 

Ich habe meinen PC neugestartet und meinen Router auch. Teamspeak 3 wurde neuinstalliert. Keine Änderung. 

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: 

<12:37:54>  Versuche den Hostnamen *HIER STEHT DIE IP* aufzulösen
 p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<12:37:58>  Versuche zum Server auf *HIER STEHT DIE IP* zu verbinden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<12:38:04>  Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


Hat jemand einen Idee was ich machen kann? ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter und ich benötige Teamspeak dringend, da wir heute einige PCW's spielen wollen. 

Grüße und Danke im Voraus, 

Betagurke


----------



## teamspeakcoach (10. März 2013)

Hallo Betagurke,

Der Fehler bedeutet, dass dein Client den Server nicht erreich. Wenn du eine IP hast kannst du erst mal einen Ping versuchen:

[Windows-Taste] + R
"cmd" tippen [Enter]
"ping [IPADRESSE]" (ohne Port) [Enter]

Dann siehst du, ob der Server überhaupt erreichbar ist.

Wenn du den Server erreichst, kann entweder ein Problem mit den Ports bestehen. Dass dein Router die nicht zulässt. Oder der Server läuft nicht.

Du kannst einfach mal einen anderen Server testen (gib zB ts-coach.com als Adresse ein). Wenn du auf andere Server kommst, läuft der Server wahrscheinlich nicht.

Wo oder wie betreibst du denn den Server, vielleicht hab ich dann noch eine Idee.

mfg Thomas


----------

